# Schecter vs Agile 8 string



## zachyl (Feb 1, 2012)

So relatively soon I plan on getting an 8 string. Because of where I live however, it is almost impossible to try an 8 string before I buy it and the only 8 strings I have played have been a hellraiser c 8 special and an esp 308(I think). The hellraisers neck seemed more comfortable than a six to me which is why Im leaning towards schecter. At the moment, I'm torn between a Schecter blackjack 8 or an agile 8 with similar specs. Does anyone have experience with both and can vouch for one or the other or alternatively would anyone suggest a different model? I will have under $1000 and want to avoid a bolt on, anything with a tremolo, or emg pickups. This is probably a stupid question but I just don't want to shell out $900 just to have an instrument I hate.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Feb 1, 2012)

zachyl said:


> So relatively soon I plan on getting an 8 string. Because of where I live however, it is almost impossible to try an 8 string before I buy it and the only 8 strings I have played have been a hellraiser c 8 special and an esp 308(I think). The hellraisers neck seemed more comfortable than a six to me which is why Im leaning towards schecter. At the moment, I'm torn between a Schecter blackjack 8 or an agile 8 with similar specs. Does anyone have experience with both and can vouch for one or the other or alternatively would anyone suggest a different model? I will have under $1000 and want to avoid a bolt on, anything with a tremolo, or emg pickups. This is probably a stupid question but I just don't want to shell out $900 just to have an instrument I hate.



If you've played a Schecter and liked it then i say go for Schecter. Alot of people recommend Agile, but i myself like Schecter more, mainly because it's easy to adjust to. Blackjacks feel like heaven btw.


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Mar 14, 2012)

I play agile, lovely guitars simply for djentlemen. never played a schecter, though i might get one in the future


----------



## stigmatodiaboli (Mar 14, 2012)

i owned a damian elite 8, and traded it for a agile 828 intrepid. though i loved both, the agile had the tight low end i was looking for. the damian elite was always just a little bit muddy with the F#, and if you dropped down to E it just wouldn't handle it. as soon as i got my intrepid my low end was nice and tight, and i had passive pickups which i prefer. needless to say, my next 8 string purchase was a agile septor 827! my vote is for the agile.


----------



## MJS (Mar 14, 2012)

If you're in the US & willing to spend $1,000... that's about what a base model Carvin DC800 would be. 

If you're not in the US, the price would probably be way higher unless you had someone in the US that could get it for you. 

While I've had 3 pleasant transactions with Rondo, I'd be nervous about buying outside of the US since there would be no warranty or returns.

If you played & liked the Schecter, then at least you know it's a safe bet. 

For me though, even without playing any of those, I'd just order the Carvin and not think twice about it. 

I get why someone would buy a lower end $400 - $500 Schecter/Agile if they can't swing the $1,000 price tag on the Carvin... but if you're getting closer to the Carvin range, it just seems like it would be worthy paying a tiny bit more for it. 

Another plus about the Carvin is that just about any review I've read said they were happy with the pickups. That could be another thing to consider if you go with the cheaper guitar, then dump more money into upgrades.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Mar 14, 2012)

I am trying to make a similar decision at the moment.

What experiences have people had with shipping Agile stuff out of the US? I'm quite intrigued with the Septor 828, but having no experience at all with Agile guitars and knowing the deal with shipping/insurance makes it a little scary.


----------



## Eric Christian (Mar 14, 2012)

zachyl said:


> This is probably a stupid question but I just don't want to shell out $900 just to have an instrument I hate.


 
You don't have to keep a guitar you hate...

Guitar Center offers a full refund if you don't like the guitar for any reason. Rondo Music offers a full refund including shipping if the guitar is defective or you can return it within 30 days for other reasons but you pay the shipping. I suppose what you find as "defective" is up to your imagination.

Its too bad that you won't consider Ibanez though. Even though they have bolt-on necks they have several other features that the Schecter and Agile don't have like super thin & flat necks, fatter frets and rock solid locked tuning with fine tuners in the bridge.


----------



## vansinn (Mar 14, 2012)

I've never played any of the Agiles, so annot comment on their quality versus the Schecters.

WRT scale, pay attention to the fact that with the 26.5" Schecters, if tuning to std. E, i.e. ending on a low F1#, you'll likely be using a 085, at least a 080.
This may or may not be a problem, depending on your playing style.
It can be a problem if you intend to shred all strings all the way up on all frets, where the fat string won't sound too good.

I play a Schecter myself (Riot 8), and ended up using a higher A1...G4 tuning because of this.
Other owners will have other stories to tell, so..


----------



## rekab (Mar 14, 2012)

I prefer schecter. I didn't gel with the feel of agile. I thought the neck felt blocky, but stigmatodiaboli digs the hell out of it(I traded him his intrepid). I'd like to give another agile 8 a try but my c8 just feels natural when playing it. Different people will like different necks.
With the 26.5" scale I found E a bit flubby so I tune (low to high) GDGCFBbDG. Sounds great and just feels "right" to me.


----------



## Philligan (Mar 14, 2012)

I've owned Schecter and Agile 8s, and the Agiles always just felt cheap to me  the frets were pretty small, the necks felt hard and blocky, and they just felt brittle. I could have gotten lemons. I'd take a Schecter over an Agile almost any day, and definitely Schecter if I was buying blind.

On my Damien Elite 8, .074 was perfect for F#, and I got along with an .080 for E just fine.

I second Carvin. I haven't played one, but I've played Carvins and they've all been awesome. I'm planning on ordering a DC800 after I get my DC727. The base model 800 doesn't leave out anything crucial, and for like a $40 or so upcharge you can upgrade to jumbo stainless steel frets 

EDIT: Just spec'd out a simple one. $1028, or $1068 with jumbo stainless steel frets. That's maple neck, alder body (one of the better choices for an 8 string anyway) in black with an ebony fretboard.


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Mar 14, 2012)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> I am trying to make a similar decision at the moment.
> 
> What experiences have people had with shipping Agile stuff out of the US? I'm quite intrigued with the Septor 828, but having no experience at all with Agile guitars and knowing the deal with shipping/insurance makes it a little scary.



I shipped mine to norway, the guitar was greater than expected and it was very nice packed


----------



## Andrenighthound (Mar 14, 2012)

I have two Agile pros and one bolt on. I think they are great guitars. They don't feel cheap to me. Kind of heavy though and the bolt on with the light ash body is neck heavy. The frets are not real jumbos but they are not small. I own two schectors 7s. A c-7 and c-7 custom and workmanship on those are real real nice! The only reason I would go for agile over schector is for the longer scale and fanned frets option. If 26.5 scale will work for you and you are not looking for fanned frets then I would get the schector. BUT from the looks of the DC 800s coming in and forum members real happy , if you looking to spend 1000 and you are not looking for extra long scale or fanned frets, if I was you, I'd try a base model dc800. Me personally I kind of miss the smaller scale like a 6 string so that's why for my 4th 8 string I decided to get a custom fanned siggery.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Mar 16, 2012)

Woohoo! I found a used Schecter Hellraiser C-8 Special today and pulled the trigger. It will be coming to me in Australia from the US, so NGD will be about two weeks away.

I was almost sure I was going to be getting an Omen 8 (which retail new at the same price I picked up this one for), so this is a very nice surprise! Nice trans black quilt top, EMG 808s and a set neck are all sounding pretty sweet to me.

Was reeeeeeaaaaaally starting to consider an Agile, but this one popped up at the right time and caught me at a weak moment.

Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## jeckert7 (Mar 19, 2012)

Played both, in my opinion Agile is a much better guitar...quality, sound and playability all favor the Pro Agile's...


----------



## dwizted (Mar 19, 2012)

I have had both and the schecter hellraiser is what stayed in the stable. I did however upgrade the pups to dimarzio Dactivators and man did it sound brutal. The dimarzios are really not that bad in price either. I sold the emgs on craigslist for what I paid for the dimarzios.


----------



## no_dice (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a Hellraiser C-8 Special and an Intrepid Pro 828, and I definitely prefer the Intrepid. It's actually one of my favorite guitars I own.


----------



## zachyl (Mar 20, 2012)

After a lot of thought I finally pulled the trigger and bought the schecter blackjack a while ago. I have to say I couldn't be happier with it. The neck is a little thick but I have big hands and it actually feels more comfortable than almost any guitar I have played. I was kind of worried about the scale length being too short, but it really isn't a problem like I thought it would be. I would have gone for the carvin but it was a bit out of my price range unless I wanted to go with the complete base model. I have no way to compare it to an agile pro so I can't tell if I made the best choice, but I can't imagine liking it too much more than I love this guitar.


----------



## m4rK (Mar 20, 2012)

Great choice! I love my schecter and would love to add an Agile to the stable someday but after a year with this thing I have had no desire to change..


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Mar 20, 2012)

You guys are making me feel better about my Hellraiser C-8 purchase! 

The wait for it (shipping from US to Australia) is KILLING ME though.


----------



## LeJayman (Mar 29, 2012)

I bought a LTD SC-608B more than a year ago to play with my band. Still very satisfied. Sounds great, EMG808, 27" scale, 10-60 strings + 74 for the Fsharp.
Last summer I bought the Omen 8, sounds okay for the price (450$ Steve's music in MTL). Shorter scale, so bigger strings (10-13-17-30-42-54-64-74).
If you have a 1 000$ i would recommend the LTD SC-608B.


----------

